# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 48)



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2017)

*Generally speaking, What's the best "table saw"? Be it a contractors saw or a full size shop saw. And what's the rationale behind your answer?






*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2017)

Although I have used a good many different saws I have only owned the sears craftsman contractor saw that I bought in 78 or 79. It has served me well and I still use it. It is only a 3/4 hp saw but does a good job with sharp blades and will run dados too. I have had wood pinch the blade and I can muscle it with some degree of confidence and either get through the board or stall the saw, better than a kickback, which I have had also, launched a board through the shop door once. A big hp cabinet saw has it's advantages but can be more dangerous as well. Big cabinet saws have larger tables and heavier trunions that help to cancel vibration and the blade is usually easier to square to the table as well. If I ever upgrade my saw I'll spend the big bucks and get a saw stop cabinet saw, besides being a well made saw the safety factor is a huge bonus. It's kind of on my wish list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2017)

Only used 2 saws very much that are real table. 1960 craftsman 10" and my 10" jet 2000 cabinet saw. Craftsman fence was a POS but it had and still has power. I gave to son. Tablesaw is about set up -sharp blade more than brand. I like my jet but any major brand would be much the same. Best would probably be one of the european sliders but never having used one that is pure speculation on my part. and if you are accident prone or have a short attention span- A Sawstop would be best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 26, 2017)

I've found my Ridgid TS3650 to be a great all around saw, I believe they were calling it a hybrid saw back when I bought it. It has most of the features of a big cabinet saw but it is portable with the mobile base on it. It has enough power to rip through 3 inch thick maple and the accuracy is spot on for fine cuts and perfect miters. It's a great compromise when you have a small shop and can;t dedicate a space to a fixed cabinet saw and the price was a nice in between point from the contractor saws to cabinet saws.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 26, 2017)

Having worked in a number of shops with big cabinet saws. You can't beat them for production work. Now saying that I don't own one but have had the craftsman like I believe a lot of us do. First thing I did was change it to 220 then up dated the fence. Have had it since the late 80s and hasn't let me down yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 26, 2017)

Anything SawStop because I like my fingers where they are. Yes, they are pricey but my body parts are worth it. And when you find one on Craigslist for about half price they are even better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Craftsman 10" with the cast table and extensions. Not a big fan of the contractor model with sheet metal extensions. Thought I had found one, should have called sooner, still listed, would have gone after it if it was still there when I called, but alas. You snooze, you lose!!! Would have been a well spent $100.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2017)

I have a crappy craftsman contractors saw, my uncle gave me. It starts up hard, and even with a brand new blade, it vibrates like crazy. Time to look into that rigid...


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 26, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I have a crappy craftsman contractors saw, my uncle gave me. It starts up hard, and even with a brand new blade, it vibrates like crazy. Time to look into that rigid...



There are a couple versions, the older one had cast iron for the entire table. There was one with cast iron center and steel wings, they were decent but I prefer the all cast iron.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 26, 2017)

This is mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Nov 26, 2017)

I started with a Craftsman contractor saw, then I got a good deal on a 10" Powermatic cabinet saw That was made the last year they were made in the U.S.A. Last year I sold it for a lot more than I paid for it and bought a Saw Stop cabinet saw. The Powermatic and the Saw Stop are both very well made saws. Only reason to get Saw Stop is the safety factor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2017)

I have had a Ridgid R4512 for over 5 years now. It's been an ok/decent saw. I wouldn't necessarily buy it again. I would like to upgrade to something like a SawStop or a Unisaw or a PM66 someday.



ripjack13 said:


> I have a crappy craftsman contractors saw, my uncle gave me. It starts up hard, and even with a brand new blade, it vibrates like crazy. Time to look into that rigid...



Unfortunately Ridgid's current model offering - the R4512 - isn't quite as well made as the older model, the TS3650 that Colin has. Here are my thoughts on the R4512.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> There are a couple versions, the older one had cast iron for the entire table. There was one with cast iron center and steel wings, they were decent but I prefer the all cast iron.



Actually over the years there have been numerous versions of 10" Craftsman saws, and they vary significantly in quality. The one I called about last week was like the one Steve pictured above, less his modifications, still had the cheaper factory fence on it. Same saw we have at work with upgraded fence, although I have seen the fence we have on that one on enough of them to believe it was a factory option at one time. Extremely well built, 3 hp motor, it's a good stout saw, tough to beat, and for the $100 it was listed for I really regret missing that one.

The Craftsman Contractors model was offered at the same time as that one and has a couple variants over the years, with varying degree of built in crappy. Nephew has the full size model with cast table and steel/sheet metal wings. Fence is terrible on it, the sheet metal doesn't dampen vibration like the heavy cast table and wings, so you get a lot of vibration. Probably a decent saw new, used they're usually not the grandest investment you'll ever make. The newer Contractor models with fold up table, appear cheaper yet, although I haven't used one of those to assess it's lack of performance.

There is a newer 10" Craftsman Cadillac shop model, that likewise has cast table and wings, can't at the moment remember if that one has a 3 or 4 hp motor, comes factory with an excellent fence. Heckuva nice saw, but if you don't have Dust Removal it's a pain in the ass to clean inside the cabinet. Nephew found one of those for a reasonable price used and picked it up for use at work as well.

I guess I'm maybe partial because I grew up using a 50's model Craftsman 10" table saw. Thing was a beast, I think Dad bought it used, replaced the motor on it about 20 years into his owning it, mid-70s. Lost it in a fire early 90s or it would still be making sawdust. My old Rockwell/Delta 9" has been a good saw, just not big enough for what I want to do with it these days. Has paid for itself several hundred times over. It's handy, but the fence is terrible, the table is small with only one wing, and it's a little under-powered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2017)

This was in my old shop but I still have the same saw, it just shows the table extension to the right and the out feed table. and also shows the upgraded fence from HTC which is made in Michigan. I also had the top reground to a micro finish instead of the crappy factory blanchard grind. I replaced the plastic hand wheels with metal ones from Grizzly.



 

 

 
I still can't believe I moved this entire shop, and the metal machines you can't see, and the entire garage full of wood and tools. this pics just brought all that back.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 26, 2017)

Sears contractor saw bought new in 1974 the only one I have had would like to have the cast iron extension tables. I did upgrade the fence I believe it cost more than I paid for the saw. I really need to do a tune-up on it but it has worked well for me so far
Dave


----------



## David Hill (Nov 26, 2017)

I’m not too sophisticated when it comes to using a table saw. For most routine cuts, I have a Delta(low end) table saw that I added their extensions toso it eould handle some larger pieces. Not really precise, but good enough for me. If I’m needing nicer, or more repeatable cuts, I’ll fire up my Shopsmith 515– mine’s tricked out with all the extensions, etc. was using that a LOT—- that is, until I got sucked into the _vortex._

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Nov 27, 2017)

I've only had a couple. A Craftsman one that wasn't too bad except for the fence. When that one gave out on me after many years I bought a Grizzly G0715P. I really like the saw, it's done well for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

